

Diamonds Are A Man’s Best Friend - codegeek
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/off-the-cuff/diamonds-man-best-friend-013935199.html

======
c1u
Diamonds as an investment? Only probably as the worst investment one can make
in their entire life.

Don't believe me? Try to sell one.

Diamonds are a total scam. They are not rare. They are not special. Only a
fool would ever buy one.

